# Fin Damage: rot or ammonia?



## nanabmcd (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey guys,
I have had my betta Chana for almost a year now, and this week we've been having some fin problems  He lives in a heated 5.5 gallon with live plants and a sponge filter. The tank was cycled until 2 days ago, when, suspecting fin rot, I decided to give it a thorough cleaning and add salt. Now the ammonia is building up and I'm not so sure what to do... 
The tears look as though they have been worn through rather than being torn from biting, etc., but the edges are still pretty clean. It's difficult to describe, but it seems like his tail fin is getting thinner. 
Right now I am treating him with salt and melafix, and the ammonia is 0.5.
I set up a separate bucket with a heater and nothing else, figuring that if the ammonia was the problem I could keep him in there until the tank recycled (doing frequent water changes, of course). But if you all wouldn't mind helping me get to the bottom of this I would appreciate it.

























Thanks,
-nanabmcd


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry it took so long to answer. I'd move the betta to a 5gal bucket and let your tank cycle and settle down. If need be move the heater with the fish. I would treat the fins with some marachite green and a 8th dose of salt for 5 gal. Until the tank recycles your fish is going to have problems. The stress will make the fins worse.


----------



## nanabmcd (Apr 26, 2012)

henningc said:


> Sorry it took so long to answer. I'd move the betta to a 5gal bucket and let your tank cycle and settle down. If need be move the heater with the fish. I would treat the fins with some marachite green and a 8th dose of salt for 5 gal. Until the tank recycles your fish is going to have problems. The stress will make the fins worse.


Thank you for the reply! I moved him to the bucket and treated him with salt for one week, and with melafix for another. 
Right now he is still in there, and I've been changing all the water every three days. His fins look a little better, except that they have began changing purple-- as if his blue pigment is fading and the red is staying there. I am concerned that this is related to his fin problems  Could it be a late color change? Over the course of the week the purple patches have spread to his body. The tip of his tail is red, as always-- its just that his blue is turning into purple.
He's eating normally and isn't showing signs of distress...
any ideas?
Thank you! 
(ill post a pic)


----------



## nanabmcd (Apr 26, 2012)




----------

